# Oldie but Goodies - Wheel spacing adjustment tool by JJ



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a very simple tool to make to adjust the wheel spacing on your cars.

JJ's wheel space adjustment tool 


Search terms - JJ, wheel, spacing, gauge, gauging, adjustment, tool


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Mike. I missed this before - a great, simple tool. 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

This one is nice. I seem to remember it from somewhere.


----------

